
11 Link Usability Tips - mcxx
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-10-24-n27.html
======
coglethorpe
"Have you seen those links which open an info box when you hover over them?
Snap.com, for instance, offers such a service. I suggest not to use it; it
might be fun once, but it gets very annoying very quickly for your audience."

Very annoying is an understatement.

Also, numbers 5 and 6 can conflict with each other at times. I'm not always
certain which rule to favor, but maybe that's part of what makes UI design so
interesting.

------
DanHulton
Gah - Tip #1 blows. Don't be all usin' non-breaking spaces to pad out your
links (or anything, for that matter). Use proper styling.

Like, say:

a.directory { padding: 0px 5px 0px 5px; }

That way both sides of all your links have enough padding to make them easy to
click on, and you don't get those ugly underlines on the sides, like "_I_".

------
albemuth
12\. Never link to a page using javascript. I really hate this one, when you
want to open the link in the new tab and instead you have to open it on the
same tab and then hit back to the original page. I've been forced to write
Greasemonkey scripts for sites I use often...

